# Solved: Can't format and "Parameter is incorrect" message



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

I had a WD External Hard drive but the USB connector broke off inside the case, so I broke the case open (Voided my warranty) and put it inside a Sabrent SATA drive enclosure:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?Sku=M501-1031

Now I can't format it (The percentage doesn't go up in the command prompt) and it keeps saying that the Parameter is incorrect. I've backed up all the files I just want to be able to use it again.

Anyway to salvage it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Use Disk Management. Remove the partitions so the drive is blank and unallocated and then make a new one.

Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> Use Disk Management. Remove the partitions so the drive is blank and unallocated and then make a new one.
> 
> Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


Vista hangs at Disk Management. Stops at "Connecting to Virtual Disk Service". Anything else?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

See if DM works with the drive disconnected.

It's hard to tell if it is the case or the drive that is causing problems. Put the drive back inside, use Disk Management to repartition and reformat. Then try the case again. If you can access it OK in the computer and it still doesn't work, then the case is faulty or incompatible with the drive.

Is there a jumper on that drive for compatibility?


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

So your saying take the drive out of the case, put it in my tower and see if DM works that way?

I also purchased a SATA to USB converter. Could I use that to see if DM works?

And sorry for my ignorance but what is a "jumper"?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's how you can tell if the drive has problems or the case has problems.

A jumper is a small plastic connector (metal inside) that connects 2 tiny posts to complete a circuit and alter the characteristics of a drive. If you have one, you'll see it on the drive with some unused posts nearby.


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

And where on the drive would the jumper be? Would it be easily seen?


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

Can I bump for help?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Next to the power connector, probably.


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a SATA drive so I don't know where exactly it would be.

Okay. The drive is now out of the case I purchased. So I connect it now and use Disk management?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yes do it...the jumper only matters if the drive is 3.0 used in a 1.5 environment.


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

The drive is a 2.5" SATA.


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

Bump with more info: I deleted the partition and am now waiting on the formatting.

Will post again with what happens.


----------



## Ryutso (Feb 2, 2008)

Well it took a while but it's working now INSIDE the case. What I had to do was:

1. Take the hard drive out of the case and connect it to my desktop with a SATA to USB connector.
2. Run Disk Management and delete the partition, then reformat it.
3. Put it back in the case
4. Ran Disk Management again to delete the partition and quick format it.

It's working again. Please close this or archive it for people later.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You have to close it by using thread tools at the top of the post. Great news.


----------

